# Czy to jest coś, za co oddałbyś życie?



## monzab

Hi,

How would you translate the following question:
Czy to jest coś, za co oddałbyś życie?

Is the translation below correct?

"Is it something that you would give your life away for?"

Thanks for your help
Monika


----------



## wolfbm1

I think you can use "lie down your life for" or "sacrifice your life for."


----------



## monzab

Thank you.


----------



## wolfbm1

Brian Adams wrote:
Can you lay your life down,  so a stranger can live?
Can you take what you need, but take less than you give?


----------



## monzab

That's really superb


----------



## Thomas1

Perhaps the original sentence, if corrected, might work too:





monzab said:


> Hi,
> 
> How would you translate the following question:
> Czy to jest coś, za co oddałbyś życie?
> 
> Is the translation below correct?
> 
> "Is it something that you would give your life away for?"
> 
> Thanks for your help
> Monika


A sample of the string "give one's life":Yet hundreds of thousands of Japanese _gave their lives_ rather than risk conquest, and many millions more were prepared to continue that sacrifice no matter what the ultimate cost.
https://books.google.pl/books?id=UE...KgBEOgBMBM#v=onepage&q="gave * lives"&f=false

We pray for all the firemen and policemen that _gave their lives_ and fulfilled their purpose by giving unconditional love at a time when it was needed the most.
https://books.google.pl/books?id=QX...LABEOgBMBQ#v=onepage&q="gave * lives"&f=false​
Although "give away" is very often transtlated into Polish as "oddać", it seems to me it's not used in the context of sacrificing your life.


----------



## dreamlike

There are, of course, numerous possibilities, but the sentence that reads best to me is "Is it something to sacrifice your life for?".


----------



## dn88

Thomas1 said:


> Although "give away" is very often transtlated into Polish as "oddać", it seems to me it's not used in the context of sacrificing your life.


Yes, I would lose "away":
_
Is it something [that] you would give your life for?_

"Is it something [that] you would lay down your life for?" also works for me.


----------

